# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Calcolo esatto del valore I.C.E.

## Jo_90

Salve, sono un nuovo utente. 
Prima di postare il mio quesito vorrei premettere che ho già postato su un altro forum questo stesso problema. So che nulla mi impedisce di postare in più forum e non l'ho mai fatto; tuttavia capisco che per voi potrebbe essere un problema per cui capirò se vorrete chiudere questo post.
Detto questo passo al problema. 
Come da oggetto ho la necessità di calcolare il valore dell'I.C.E. per questioni riguardanti l'iscrizione all'Università. In particolare nel compilare una autocertificazione online, mi viene richiesto di inserire la seguente voce:  *Importo del reddito al netto IRPEF (ICE).*
La guida allegata all'autocertificazione stabilisce che questo valore corrisponde (riporto testuali parole) a:  *Importo reddito al netto dell’IRPEF (ICE):* Va riportato il reddito complessivo relativo all'anno 2009. Tale reddito è indicato nei modelli fiscali di dichiarazione (mod. unico, mod.730,CUD). *È composto dal reddito complessivo al netto dell'IRPEF e del reddito abitazione principale*. 
Potete notare come queste istruzioni siano totalmente insufficienti a spiegare il calcolo da effettuare a chi come me (e siano tanti studenti in queste condizioni) non è pratico di modelli fiscali e quant'altro.  
Ho deciso quindi di informarmi su internet ed ho trovato dei modi per calcolare la voce che mi viene richiesta, in particolare ho trovato che l'I.C.E. si calcola con la seguente formula:  *I.C.E. =     Reddito netto IRPEF     +     20% Parimonio*
Nel mio caso ICP = 0, quindi l'I.C.E. coincide al Reddito netto IRPEF, per cui io devo solo calcolare questo. 
A sua volta, il Reddito netto IRPEF si calcolerebbe nei seguenti modi:  *1) Da Modello 730 - 3*   *Reddito netto IRPEF =* Reddito complessivo *meno* Deduzione abitazione principale *meno* Imposta netta Irpef *meno* Addizionale regionale all'IRPEF dovuta *meno* Addizionale comunale all'IRPEF dovuta.  *2) Da Modello CUD*   *Reddito netto IRPEF =* Dai redditi da lavoro dipendente o assimilati, Parte B, sommare punto 1 e punto 2, sottrarre le ritenute IRPEF (punto 5), l’addizionale regionale all’IRPEF (punto 6), e l’addizionale comunale all’IRPEF (punto 7). 
Avendo dei dubbi sulla correttezza di queste informazioni ho provato a calcolare il Reddito netto da entrambi i moduli per verificare che i due risultati coincidessero. Così non è stato e mi sono venuti alcuni dubbi. 
In base ai calcoli che ho fatto infatti, il Reddito calcolato dal modello 730 è superiore al Reddito calcolato con il CUD. Mi sono accorto che nel calcolo da modello 730 la voce "Ritenute" non viene presa in considerazione, ma si utilizza la voce "Imposta netta", mentre nel CUD questa voce non c'è e quindi i conti non mi tornano. Mi sono poi reso conto però che nel modello 730 la voce "Imposta netta" è il risultato della sottrazione tra le voci "Ritenute" e quella successiva, cioè "Differenze". Nel CUD invece c'è solo la voce "Ritenute IRPEF" per cui facendo i calcoli da entrambi i moduli viene un valore di Reddito diverso, perchè dal modello 730 tolgo alle Ritenute le Differenze, mentre nel CUD prendo le Ritenute per intere. Un'altra cosa che non mi è molto chiara è che nel modello CUD la casellina "Addizionale regionale all'IRPEF" è unica e definita, mentre "Addizionale Comunale all'IRPEF" è fatta di tre altre caselline: 
- Acconto 2009
- Saldo 2009
- Acconto 2010 
Per cui, nel calcolo da CUD del Reddito netto, a quale delle tre caselline (che appartengono tutte all'addizionale comunale) bisogna riferirsi per il calcolo?
Da verifiche che ho fatto sembra che debbano essere sommate le prime due, cioè Acconto 2009 e Saldo 2009 (infatti il risultato è, arrotondando, uguale alla voce Addizionale comunale presente nel mod 730) ma non ne sono per niente sicuro. 
Concludendo le domande sono due: 
1. Le formule di calcolo che ho riportato sono effettivamente corrette?
2. Se si, quale dei due calcoli è corretto, quello da Modulo 730 o da CUD?  
Capisco che forse ho fatto confusione e non stato per niente chiaro nella mia esposizione e mi scuso per questo. Putroppo non sono pratico di questi argomenti e non riesco a spiegarmi bene. 
Spero però di poter chiarire definitivamente la questione "Reddito al netto IRPEF", anche perchè come ho gia detto prima, siamo tantissimi gli studenti in difficoltà con questa cosa, sia nel mio Ateneo che in altri. Putroppo non possiamo contare sull'aiuto nè delle Segreterie nè degli altri enti dato che su tre fonti che ho, mi sono stati detti tre modi diversi per eseguire il calcolo. Mi affido dunque alla vostra competenza e professionalità. 
Grazie. 
P.S. Mi scuso anche per aver scritto così tanto, ho letto fra le regole che bisogna essere chiari e coincisi, però non sono riuscito a riassumere più di così. Chiedo scusa.

----------


## RENA84

Sicuramente se è stato presentato il 730 bisogna prendere i dati da questo e non dal CUD. Per quanto riguarda l'addizionale comunale è corretto il tuo ragionamento.

----------


## Jo_90

Quindi la formula di calcolo dal Modello 730 che ho riportato è corretta?

----------


## RENA84

Si è corretta.

----------


## Jo_90

Ok, grazie mille per l'aiuto.

----------


## zibibbo

salve,
anche io sono interessato al calcolo dell'Importo del reddito al netto IRPEF (ICE) ma dal modello unico pf 2010 gentilmente riesce a fornirmi quale voci considerare?
Ho solo reddito da lavoratore dipendente...nient'altro.
Grazie.

----------


## zibibbo

qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
cosa devo sottrarre al reddito complessivo (rigo RN1)?
grazie.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
> cosa devo sottrarre al reddito complessivo (rigo RN1)?
> grazie.

  Nello stesso quadro RN, trovi una voce che si chiama "imposta netta"; devi sottrarre quella. 
ciao

----------

